
Experimenting with RGBW Color Mixing - Athrunen
https://blog.athrunen.dev/experimenting-with-efficiently-combining-rgb-and-true-white/
======
akdor1154
Really interesting.. would be great to see photographs of the effect of
illuminating subtractive-colour pigments with this system.

~~~
Athrunen
Thanks, will try to take some in the near future.

------
jorlow
This video talks about the quality of spectrum from various LED light sources
and why it matters. IIRC they suggested amber LEDs in addition to white.
[https://youtu.be/5U-F7EhLp7g](https://youtu.be/5U-F7EhLp7g)

~~~
hackcasual
That's what Philip's Hue system uses for it's color bulbs, a 5 color system.
Third-party systems are usually referred to as RGB+CCT. I got some pretty
dense strips from superlightingled for my recent kitchen lighting project,
which were nice since they had all 5 colors on a single chip

~~~
Athrunen
Thanks for that information, was searching for "RGBAW" and got not that many
results ^^

~~~
hackcasual
Yeah, you can sometimes find them under RGBWW, RGBWCW, RGBWWCW. This was the
strip I went with for my lighting:
[https://www.superlightingled.com/dc24v-rgbcct-5in1-480leds-u...](https://www.superlightingled.com/dc24v-rgbcct-5in1-480leds-
ultradense-series-5050smd-rgbww-flexible-led-tape-lights-164ft-per-
reel-96ledsmeter-led-strips-p-2360.html)

These are available in 12v: [https://www.superlightingled.com/single-row-
rgbcct-5in1-seri...](https://www.superlightingled.com/single-row-
rgbcct-5in1-series-dc1224v-5050smd-300leds-rgbww-flexible-led-strip-lights-
waterproof-optional-164ft-per-reel-p-886.html)

Keep in mind, a lower voltage for the same light output means more current, so
if you're doing a large build, spec your wire gauge accordingly.

------
rcarmo
This is timely, since I’m currently fiddling with an RGBW LED strip and having
trouble mapping HomeKit’s HSL values.

